# Thunder-Thighed Dinosaurs Arose Quickly from Predecessors



## News Bot (Dec 8, 2015)

Dinosaurs took less than 5 million years to evolve from their reptile predecessors, the early dinosauromorphs, a new study finds. 

*Published On:* 08-Dec-15 08:32 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 11, 2015)

lol @ thunder-thighed Dinosaur, sounds like a good description of me.  .................Ron


----------

